# Nettoyer une Mighty Mouse ?



## superseb (27 Août 2006)

bonjour,

je crois que la petite boule se montre maintenant un peu capricieuse. je me demandais, s'il etait possible de nettoyer la souris à molette made in Apple !


----------



## david.g (27 Août 2006)

j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me...
je n'arrive plus &#224; descendre avec la boule 

help us please!!!!


----------



## superseb (27 Août 2006)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le même problème...
> je n'arrive plus à descendre avec la boule
> 
> help us please!!!!



hé ben on est pas dans la merde   :hein:


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2006)

Il y a pas mal de fils consacres a ce probleme de Mighty Mouse.

J'en profite pour demander aux acquereurs de la nouvelle MM bluetooth (donc sans fil...) : est-ce que c'est exactement comme avant, ou est-ce que le nettoyage est plus simple ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2006)

On l'a dit et r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;... si vous voulez qu'Apple solutionne ce pb de boulette non nettoyable (ou au prix d'un d&#233;montage d&#233;licat faisant sauter la garantie, et d'un remontage n&#233;cessitant collage au r&#233;sultat non garanti...), exigez l'&#233;change sous garantie de votre mighty mouse d&#232;s que vous perdez un sens de mouvement (g&#233;n&#233;ralement haut ou bas, le droite-gauche semble moins s'encrasser)

Quand ils en auront marre d'&#233;changer des mighty mouse 3 ou 4 fois par ann&#233;e de garantie, ils trouveront peut-&#234;tre autre chose (un trackpad &#224; la place de la boulette, ou a minima une boulette facile &#224; d&#233;monter et nettoyer)


----------



## Basvil (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour
Donc une solution pour nettoyer la petite boule, la mienne vient de retrouver son gris clair d'origine et elle fonctionne normalement: il faut utiliser un détacheur(Eau écarlate), un papier imbibé est passé dessus la boule en la faisant tourner.
Avec ce produit qui n'attaque pas les plastiques on peut enlever les taches du clavier, enlever les restes de colle des étiquettes .....
Bon nettoyage


----------



## superseb (27 Août 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas mal de fils consacres a ce probleme de Mighty Mouse.



ah ouai... et peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi, est ce que sur le moteur de recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé !


----------



## superseb (27 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> On l'a dit et répété... si vous voulez qu'Apple solutionne ce pb de boulette non nettoyable (ou au prix d'un démontage délicat faisant sauter la garantie, et d'un remontage nécessitant collage au résultat non garanti...), exigez l'échange sous garantie de votre mighty mouse dès que vous perdez un sens de mouvement (généralement haut ou bas, le droite-gauche semble moins s'encrasser)
> 
> Quand ils en auront marre d'échanger des mighty mouse 3 ou 4 fois par année de garantie, ils trouveront peut-être autre chose (un trackpad à la place de la boulette, ou a minima une boulette facile à démonter et nettoyer)



ah...quand meme :mouais:


----------



## Aerochris (27 Août 2006)

superseb a dit:
			
		

> ah ouai... et peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi, est ce que sur le moteur de recherche, je n'ai rien trouv&#233; !



Pourtant en tapant le titre de ton post, donc ton probl&#233;me on trouve ca : 

L&#224;
l&#224;
puis ici
et enfin l&#224;












 :sleep: 

Christopher


----------



## david.g (27 Août 2006)

vous parlez de garantie, mais dans mon cas ma mère me l'a offerte pour Noël, elle l'a achetée sur Paris à un salon (ce qui est très loin de chez moi, les "Hautes-Alpes" ).

j'ai la boîte d'origine et tout ce qui va avec...

mais à qui dois-je m'adresser? Fnac? Apple Center? Apple Store? Leclerc?...lol et la garantie est-elle encore valable (depuis Noël = 8mois) ?

david


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2006)

elle est garantie 1 an.

Tu peux essayer d'appeler Apple (num&#233;ro d'AppleCare)


----------



## superseb (27 Août 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant en tapant le titre de ton post, donc ton probléme on trouve ca :
> 
> Là
> là
> ...



bon là, je dis chapeau


----------



## david.g (27 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> elle est garantie 1 an.
> 
> Tu peux essayer d'appeler Apple (numéro d'AppleCare)



merci du conseil


----------



## apenspel (29 Août 2006)

Dur, dur, &#224; cause de la canicule, j'ai encrass&#233; la mienne en deux jours. Je la d&#233;bloque d&#233;sormais une fois tous les deux jours avec une &#233;pingle, mais la crasse reste &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.

Pour la sans fil, j'imagine que c'est plus facilement nettoyable, puisque la souris peut s'ouvrir pour changer les batteries.

&#192; noter que m&#234;me bloqu&#233;e, elle peut faire d&#233;filer les pages de Firefox : il suffit de cliquer sur la boule (pourtant d&#233;sactiv&#233;e comme bouton) et de l'avancer l&#233;g&#232;rement vers le haut ou le bas.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Pour la sans fil, j'imagine que c'est plus facilement nettoyable, puisque la souris peut s'ouvrir pour changer les batteries.
> 
> ....


 
Si c'est comme la souris monobouton bluetooth, bien que tu aies accès au compartiment des piles, elle n'est pas plus démontable qu'une filaire!


----------



## superseb (2 Septembre 2006)

bon, j'ai reussi à regler mon probleme avec un cure dent et un chiffon humidifié. et ça remarche du tonnere maintenant !


----------



## pierre14 (4 Septembre 2006)

Basvil a dit:


> Bonjour
> Donc une solution pour nettoyer la petite boule, la mienne vient de retrouver son gris clair d'origine et elle fonctionne normalement: il faut utiliser un détacheur(Eau écarlate), un papier imbibé est passé dessus la boule en la faisant tourner.
> Avec ce produit qui n'attaque pas les plastiques on peut enlever les taches du clavier, enlever les restes de colle des étiquettes .....
> Bon nettoyage



Magnifique, J'ai fait ce que tu dis et ca marche! Pas besoins de changer de Souris, Merci!!!


----------



## kevule (5 Novembre 2006)

J'ai deja eu plusieurs fois ce probleme, je prend un sopalin legerement imbib&#233; de produit a vitre, je le pose &#224; plat sur la table, je retourne la souris afin que la petite boule grise entre en contact avec le sopalin humide et j'effectue des mouvement de rotation sur le sopalin. 

Ca marche &#224; chaque fois pour moi.


----------



## Vondutch (8 Novembre 2006)

Perso j'ai même pas tenté de la nettoyer je l'ai déposé à mon apple center et 3 jours après j'en avais une nouvelle! bien sur elle était encore sosus garantie, il ne faut donc pas hésiter!


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

Vondutch a dit:


> Perso j'ai même pas tenté de la nettoyer je l'ai déposé à mon apple center et 3 jours après j'en avais une nouvelle! bien sur elle était encore sosus garantie, il ne faut donc pas hésiter!



Voila une saine attitude qui au moins a le merite de faire avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

Oui, mais alors si tu vis au fin fond de la Creuse ou de la Cor&#232;ze, faudra pit&#232;t pr&#233;voir un certain allongement des d&#233;lais :sick:


----------



## desertea (8 Novembre 2006)

Marre de cette satanée souris !!!   

Cela fait la deuxième. Le service Apple est très sérieux, demande d'échange et une souris neuve dans les deux jours, mais bon à ce rythme, d'ici la fin de mon Applecare j'en serai à la 10 iéme !!!!!! et après, quand la garantie est out !!!!

Enfin je viens de recevoir hier, encore une toute neuve. je la laisse dans son emballage et j'ai mis à sa place une toute neuve Razer pro. (je la recommande)
En plus, je peux enfin profiter d'un bouton "précédent" qui me manquait énormément sur la souris d'Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

Et bien voilà la mienne ne veut plus défiller vers le bas depuis hier
rien à faire!
je n'ai pas envie d'utiliser vos astuces de ménagère car j'estime etre en droit d'exiger une souris qui fonctionne correctement.  
Je sonnerai donc demain pour exiger une souris neuve!
mon premier problème avec apple.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

Vous savez vous pouvez au moins d&#233;gner nettoyer.... Franchement vous etes aussi fl&#233;mards que ca ?


----------

